# new to wireless. With a cisco syslink wusb600n.



## ericbsd (Sep 23, 2010)

I am new to wireless. With a cisco syslink wusb600n. 
I try to find the right drivers. But i didn't find it.
All the post I have read have confusion me. to set this device.
The Handbook not cover all device.


----------



## wblock@ (Sep 23, 2010)

If it's version 1, see this thread.

If it's version 2... maybe only NDIS.


----------



## ericbsd (Sep 23, 2010)

I have see that before this is not a how to. I need a how to.


----------



## wblock@ (Sep 23, 2010)

ericturgeon said:
			
		

> I have see that before this is not a how to. I need a how to.



http://www.freebsd.org/doc/en_US.ISO8859-1/books/handbook/network-wireless.html

Here's a short example.


----------



## ericbsd (Sep 24, 2010)

I have try this in /etc/rc.conf.

```
wlans_run0="wlan0"
ifconfig_wlan0="DHCP"
```
and I have put thi in my /boot/loader.conf.

```
if_run_load="YES"
```
It doesn't work. 
run suppose to be my drivers.


----------



## wblock@ (Sep 24, 2010)

ericturgeon said:
			
		

> I have try this in /etc/rc.conf.
> 
> ```
> wlans_run0="wlan0"
> ...



No, that won't work, because you haven't given it any way to authenticate: http://www.freebsd.org/doc/en_US.IS...rk-wireless.html#NETWORK-WIRELESS-WPA-WPA-PSK

Assuming you're using WPA (you should be), set up /etc/wpa_supplicant.conf with your ssid and psk.  Also add it to your /etc/rc.conf:

```
wlans_run0="wlan0"
ifconfig_wlan0="WPA SYNCDHCP"
```

SYNCDHCP is preferred because it takes some card/access point combinations a long time to associate.


----------



## ericbsd (Sep 24, 2010)

I have try this to but it doesn't work.


----------



## wblock@ (Sep 24, 2010)

ericturgeon said:
			
		

> I have try this to but it doesn't work.



"Doesn't work" is not useful in trying to diagnose this.  What, exactly, happens?


----------



## ericbsd (Sep 24, 2010)

First my wireless router is not block with a pass key.
No internet at all. i cant say more i never have use wireless before.


----------



## wblock@ (Sep 24, 2010)

Is the run0 device shown in ifconfig?


----------



## ericbsd (Sep 24, 2010)

No I have this. 

```
nfe0: flags=8843<UP,BROADCAST,RUNNING,SIMPLEX,MULTICAST> metric 0 mtu 1500
	options=80008<VLAN_MTU,LINKSTATE>
	ether 00:1e:90:d8:50:b1
	inet 192.168.2.20 netmask 0xffffff00 broadcast 192.168.2.255
	media: Ethernet autoselect (100baseTX <full-duplex>)
	status: active
lo0: flags=8049<UP,LOOPBACK,RUNNING,MULTICAST> metric 0 mtu 16384
	options=3<RXCSUM,TXCSUM>
	inet6 fe80::1%lo0 prefixlen 64 scopeid 0x2 
	inet6 ::1 prefixlen 128 
	inet 127.0.0.1 netmask 0xff000000 
	nd6 options=3<PERFORMNUD,ACCEPT_RTADV>
vboxnet0: flags=8802<BROADCAST,SIMPLEX,MULTICAST> metric 0 mtu 1500
	ether 0a:00:27:00:00:00
```


----------



## wblock@ (Sep 24, 2010)

Hmm.  Load runfw in /boot/loader.conf:

```
if_run_load="YES"
runfw_load="YES"
```

If that doesn't do it... sorry, no other ideas.  Are you sure this is a version 1 card?


----------



## ericbsd (Sep 24, 2010)

You are the Men tanks men.


----------

